# Estimate drywall repair



## Juancho (Dec 2, 2017)

I just recently started a drywall repair business. I've always worked by the hour but now that I am on my own, I need some advice on how to properly estimate the drywall repair jobs.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

If you are only doing repairs, I would have a set minimum price that covers maybe the first two hours of work. Since you have previously worked by the hour, you should have a good understanding of how long it will take to complete each job. Take your hourly rate, add for overhead, add for profit, and then you have an hourly rate to figure. Multiply that times the expected hours, and your golden.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

Your primary expense will be drive time and set up take down time. I would have at least a four hour minimum. An hour to get there, an hour to load and unload, an hour work and an hour for administration (talking about projects, buying materials, writing invoices, chasing down your money etc).


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

I have a sub I'll pay $400 to do a small drywall repair to absolute perfection and cleanliness. A homeowner might have a hard time paying that much though.


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

Three fiddy is the answer. JK. 
Depends on so many factors.
Might want to search the threads. I keep forgetting to save some good ones that have been written well.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Juancho said:


> I just recently started a drywall repair business. I've always worked by the hour but now that I am on my own, I need some advice on how to properly estimate the drywall repair jobs.


Although it involves knowing your numbers intimately, this is a good place to start.. :thumbsup:

Pricing, Estimating, And Success​


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

If it's got the word repair in it just do it hourly.


----------



## gowings (Nov 10, 2013)

My min is 200 for drywall repairs. Not worth starting up the truck for anything less. And most are 2 or 3 coat visits to fix.


----------



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

You will likely have to paint the whole wall, that has an infinite amount of variables. You must be in a big city to specialize on just wall repair.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Efficiency and scheduling is your friend. Find a number of GCs (even plumbers and electricians might be able to get you work), get your name out there, and if you can book a day enough where you can do several jobs in close proximity, you might be able to make good money.


----------



## Pangdev (Dec 6, 2017)

*A few tips for your biz*

1) pending the size of the job / repair - set fees based on the hole / repair size
also , if multiple holes / repairs have a set fee

2) check out any local competitors to get an idea

Good luck


----------



## AARC Drywall (May 11, 2008)

to answer your question,...only you can do that. Here is what I do.
Approx time
Approx materials
10% profit of yearly income
20% of yearly expenses 

so it will look like this...
3hours at $45 hour $135.00
Materials $30 30.00
Cost of goods sold $165.00

$165.00 *1.43= 235.95 min charge.

1.43 represents 10% profit that i want to make for the year and also Overhead. Overhead is different for everyone. you need to keep in mind that you need to pay yourself when you are in the office or quoting jobs.
This wage is factored in on overhead.
When you are working on a job, this cost, is factored in on cost of goods.

Hopefully this makes sense :thumbup:


----------

